# Rate your top ten cities that you have visited and which you'd like to visit



## OshHisham (Nov 14, 2005)

*Visited:*

Tokyo
Kyoto
Bangkok
Penang
Hong Kong
Singapore
Manila 
Kota Kinabalu
Jakarta


*Would like to visit:*

Cairo
Delhi-Jaipur
Marrakech-Fez 
Taipei
Istanbul
London
New York
Paris
Amsterdam
Seoul


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Visited*
1 - Tokyo
2 - Osaka
3 - San Francisco
4 - New York
5 - London
6 - Paris
7 - Monaco
8 - Stockholm
9 - Rome
10 - Miami

*Would like to visit*
1 - Hong Kong ( going in 2 weeks :happy: )
2 - Chicago ( going in the fall )
3 - Sydney
4 - Shanghai
5 - Surfers Paradise
6 - Melbourne
7 - Rio
8 - Vancouver
9 - Bergen
10 - Dubai


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Visited (in no order):

New York
Boston
Philadelphia
Washington DC
Chicago
Toronto
Montreal
Dubai
Aden
Muscat

Would like to visit (again no order)

London
Paris
Amsterdam
Rome
Cairo
Nairobi
Rio de Janeiro
Cape Town
Los Angeles
Singapore

...among many, many others. I wish I could see the world.


----------



## Weebie (May 29, 2006)

Visited,

1 New York (best city on the planet)
2 London
3 San Francisco
4 Paris
5 Sydney (where I live)
6 Hong Kong
7 Beijing
8 Shenzhen
9 Calgary
10 Melbourne

Wanting to Visit!

1 Shanghai
2 Tokyo
3 Moscow
4 Washington DC
5 Chicago
5 Rome
6 Auckland
7 Milan
8 Cape Town
9 Vancouver
10 Istanbul


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

ZOHAR said:


> I can get a lithuanian (EU) but its still very dangerous


NOOO!! why that there are thousand of tourists of the EU that visits iran each year and besides how will they know you are from Israel? the Iranian government has nothing against Jews only on Israelis but anyway you are very welcome!


----------



## Amrafel (Nov 26, 2006)

Top 10 visited:
1) Paris
2) Barcelona
3) Prague
4) Krakow
5) Vienna
6) Český Krumlov
7) Oswiencim
8) Reims
9) San Marino
10) Banská Štiavnica (SK)

Top 10 waiting:
1) London
2) Dubai
3) New York
4) Istanbul
5) Sydney
6) Tokyo
7) Rome
8) Chicago
9) Mumbai
10) Hong Kong


----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)

Visited

1. London
2. Florence
3. Paris
4. Prague
5. Nice
6. Rome
7. Sydney
8. Singapore
9. Melbourne
10. Beijing

Would Like to Visit

1. New York City
2. Tokyo
3. Seoul
4. Bangkok
5. Nairobi (Greater Kenya actually, not Nairobi per se)
6. Hong Kong
7. Barcelona
8. Lhasa
9. Tehran
10. Jerusalem (not allowed though )


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

Visited:

1. London, UK
2. San Diego, USA
3. Atlanta, USA
4. Panama City, Pan
5. Santo Domingo, DR
6. Caracas, Ven
7. Valencia, Ven
8. Tegucigalpa, Hon
9. Merida, Ven
10. Sudbury, UK

...want to visit:

1. Paris
2. Shanghai
3. Chicago
4. Tokyo
5. Oslo
6. Los Angeles
7. Hong Kong
8. Sydnei
9. Buenos Aires
10. Bogota


----------



## Erolisk (Aug 18, 2008)

Visited
1-Reykjavik
2-St petersburg
3-Barcelona
4-Montreal
5-Orlando
6-Budapest
7-Prague
8-Lisboa
9-Aqba "Jordan"
10-San Sebastian

'd like to visit
New jersey
Beirut
Palermo
Rio de Janeiro
Dubrovnik
San Francisco
Tokyo
Istanbul
Amsterdam
Podgorica "Montenegro"


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

Visited:

1) Paris
2) Delhi
3) London
4) Toronto
5) London
6) Mumbai
7) New York City
8) Amsterdam
9) Edinburgh
10) Brussels

Want to visit:

1) Tokyo
2) Istanbul
3) Beijing
4) Lhasa
5) Varanasi
6) Samarqand
7) X'ian
8) HK
9) Marseille
10) Damascus


----------



## Unconsciousfocus (Nov 19, 2007)

visited top 10:
1.	Manama
2.	Mumbai
3.	Barcelona 
4.	New York
5.	Rome 
6.	Bangalore
7.	London
8.	Paris
9.	Brussels
10.	Delhi


to visit list:
1.	Jaipur
2.	Sydney
3.	Berlin
4.	Istanbul
5.	Hong Kong
6.	Casablanca
7.	Dubai
8.	Denpasar
9.	Tokyo
10.	Harappa


----------



## GregPz (Oct 30, 2004)

*Visited*
1. Rome, Italy
2. Paris, France
3. New York, USA
4. Rio de Janeiro, Brazil
5. Luang Prabang, Laos
6. Venice, Italy
7. Montreal, Canada
8. Salzburg, Austria
9. Lugano, Switzerland
10. Chicago, USA

*Would like to Visit*
1. Istanbul, Turkey
2. Salvador, Brazil
3. Havana, Cuba
4. Hong Kong
5. Budapest, Hungary
6. Victoria, Canada
7. Lisbon, Portugal
8. Cuzco, Peru
9. Queenstown, New Zealand
10. Phnom Penh, Cambodia


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Came back from the 4th place on my list and it really deserved the spot. Rio is awesome, I recommend all of you guys. And it doesn't feel dangerous!


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

Top Ten cities visited

1. Paris
2. Rome
3. Brussels
4. Berlin
5. Venice
6. Athens/Versailles
7. Milan/Munich
8. Zurich/Florence/Frankfurt
9. Singapore/Seattle/Koln
10.San Francisco/Calgary/Las Vegas

Cities like to visit
1. Rio de Janiero
2. Buenos Aires
3. New Orleans
4. New York City
5. London
6. St Petersburg
7. Casablanca
8. Barcelona
9. Dar Es Salaam
10.Beirut


----------



## dubart (Jun 10, 2007)

_Visited_

01 - London, UK
02 - New York, USA
03 - Barcelona, Spain
04 - Amsterdam, The Netherlands
05 - Reykjavik, Iceland
06 - Sarajevo, Bosnia & Herzegovina
07 - Venice, Italy
08 - Monte Carlo, Monaco
09 - Cologne, Germany

_Waiting list_

01 - Beirut, Lebanon
02 - Havana, Cuba
03 - Lisbon, Portugal
04 - Sydney, Australia
05 - Anchorage, USA
06 - Buenos Aires, Argentina
07 - Capetown, South Africa
08 - Madrid, Spain
09 - Montreal, Canada
10 - Tehran, Iran

... and too many others as well.


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

Visited:

1 - São Paulo
2 - Rio
3 - ... :shifty:	

Wanna visit:

1 - Paris
2 - London
3 - New York
4 - Istanbul
5 - Rome
6 - Barcelona
7 - Berlin 
8 - Tokyo
9 - Chicago
10- Melbourne


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

Visited:

01 Paris, France.
02 Lisbon, Portugal.
03 Rio de Janeiro, Brazil.
04 Toronto, Canada.
05 Athens, Greece.
06 Coimbra, Portugal.
07 Seville, Spain.
08 Barcelona, Spain.
09 Naples, Italy
10 Tanger, Morocco.


Wanna go, no particular order:

01 Madrid, Spain
02 Marseille, France
03 London, UK
04 San Francisco, USA
05 Brasilia, Brazil
06 Jerusalem, Israel
07 Tunis, Tunisia
08 Rome, Italy
09 Stockholm, Sweden
10 Santiago, Chile


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Visited:

1Barcelona
2NY
3Amsterdam
4Paris
5Sevilla
6London
7Madrid
8Bangkok
9Tokyo
10Hong Kong


Would like to visit:

1Istanbul
2Mexico city
3Naples
4Rome
5Firenze
6Granada
7BA
8Stockholm
9Budapest
10Beirut


----------



## Bluesence (Apr 29, 2006)

Visited
1. Lisbon (Portugal)
2. Havana (Cuba)
3. Bridgetown (Barbados)
4. Seville (Spain)
5. Bath (England)
5. London (England)
6. Paris (France)
7. Kingstown (St Vincent and Grenadines)
8. Évora (Portugal)
9. Vietri del Mare (Italy)
10. Athens (Greece)

Whishlist

1. Barcelona (Spain)
2. San Francisco (USA)
3. Rome (Italy)
4. Cambridge (England)
5. Sydeny (Australia)
6. Rio de Janeiro (Brazil)
7. Cancun (Mexico)
8. Cape Town (South Africa)
9. Aman (Jordan)
10. Istambul (Turkey) / Mauputo (Mozambique)


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

TEHR_IR said:


> NOOO!! why that there are thousand of tourists of the EU that visits iran each year and besides how will they know you are from Israel? the Iranian government has nothing against Jews only on Israelis but anyway you are very welcome!


but Im an Israeli!


----------



## MoroccanChica (Mar 20, 2007)

Let's see...From what I can remember
1- New York City
2- Lisboa
3- Vancouver
4- Soussa
5- Lyon
6- Paris
7- Los Angeles
8- Marbella
9- Madrid
10- Philadephia

Wish to visit
1- Istanbul 
2- Esfahan/Tehran/Kish
3- Tel Aviv
4- Tokyo
5- Rio de Janeiro
6- Singapore
7- Bali
8- Cairo
9- Nairobi
10- Havana


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

Visited:

1) Venice
2) Paris
3) Prague
4) Siena
5) Bruges
6) London
7) Seville
8) Vienna
9) Florence
10) Bern

Want to visit:

1) New York
2) Amsterdam
3) Marrakech
4) St. Petersburg
5) Sydney
6) Dubai
7) Granada 
8) Krakow
9) San Francisco
10) Istanbul


----------



## oldirty718 (Feb 21, 2009)

*Visited:*

Paris
New York
London
Rome
Amsterdam
Lisbon
Los Angeles
Mexico City
Athens
Moscow


*Would like to visit:*

Tokyo
Honk Kong 
Barcelona
Istanbul
Madrid
San Francisco
Buenos Aires
Saint Petersburg
Prague
Berlin


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Top-ten *big* cities ? ( with > 500,000 population ? )

Visited 31 countries, and my most favourite city is definitely *Aden*.:cheers: The friendliest people I've seen in my life, beautiful well-landscaped city, great weather , the greatest beaches I've ever seen, nice food, very exciting atmosphere, relaxed lifestyle. I'd like to live in Aden for the rest of my life, but the thing is my family is in Malaysia. Yemen itself is the most exciting country !

Sorry for my bias, but I'm a big fan of Southern Arabia, here's my top 10 visited list ( for huge cities with > 500,000 pop )

Aden
Muscat
Abu Dhabi- Dubai-Sharjah-Ajman metro
Hodeidah
Amsterdam
Fukuoka
Tokyo
Bangkok
Sana'a
Tai'z

Top 10 want to visit ( that comes directly to my mind now ) with pop > 500,000

Doha
Mukalla
La Paz
Abuja
Nairobi
Colombo
Bogota
Quito
Tehran
Bandar Abbas


----------



## Norkey (Apr 12, 2006)

Top 10 Visited
1. Brussel
2. London
3. Berlin 
4. Prague
5. Brugge
6. Dresden
7. Firenze
8. Paris
9. Budapest
10. Rome

Top 10 like to visit
1. Havana
2. Amsterdam
3. Stockholm
4. Tbilisi
5. Gonder
6. Dubai
7. Sydney
8. Toronto
9. Las Vegas/Seattle/Chicago
10. Vladivostok/Noril'sk/Groznyi
:nuts:


----------



## Darryl (Jan 14, 2007)

Top 10 Visited:

1. Berlin
2. San Francisco
3. London
4. Paris
5. New York
6. Amsterdam
7. Madrid
8. Rome
9. Edinburgh
10. Hamburg

Want to visit:

1. Istanbul
2. Rio de Janeiro
3. Buenos Aires
4. Sydney
5. Tel Aviv
6. Jerusalem
7. Stockholm
8. Shanghai
9. Beijing
10. Tokyo


----------



## Fizmo1337 (Mar 26, 2009)

Only big cities included otherwise I could include a dozen of Italian cities  :

Visited:
1. Venice
2. Las Vegas
3. San Francisco
4. Singapore
5. Kuala Lumpur
6. Rome
7. Sevilla
8. London
9. Cologne
10. Lisbon 
(11. Istanbul 12. Amsterdam)

cities I want to visit:
1. New York
2. Sydney
3. Hong Kong
4. Shangai
5. Bangkok
6. Rio de janeiro 
7. Paris (been on the périphérique but not rly visited but I live quite close so it's not that urgent to visit Paris  )
8. Cape Town
9. Dubai
10. Barcelona
(11. Prague)

I first want to see the big and famous cities and later on search for some hidden gems (smaller cities)


----------



## Peshu (Jan 12, 2005)

My top ten in order .

1.MADRID
2.VALENCIA
3.ROME
4.PARIS
5.TOKYO
6.SEVILLE
7.VENICE
8.VIENA
9.BARCELONA
10.RIO de JANEIRO

I've travelled a hell of alot so i can't really think of too many cities that would excite me at the moment . 

I also do not include cities such as Toronto ( my place of birth ) or Melbourne (my place of residence ) as they would deservedly be in any of my top ten . I just think people should ommit their cities as otherwise it would be totally bias .


----------



## Jayme (Apr 23, 2006)

1-Beirut, Lebanon
2-Dubai, UAE
3-Hong Kong, Hong Kong
4-Abu Dhabi, UAE
5-Macau, Macau
6-Jounieh, Lebanon
7-Gold Coast, Australia
8-Brisbane, Australia
9-Sydney, Australia
10- Zahleh, Lebanon

Cities I want to Visit

1- Doha, Qatar
2- Manama, Bahrain
3- Muscat, Oman
4-Kuwait City, Kuwait
5-Amman, Jordan
6-Athens, Greece
7-Berlin, Germany
8-Rio, Brazil
9-Paris, France
10-London, United Kingdom


----------



## CORLEONE (Jun 15, 2007)

Visited

01 - Komodo Island, Indonesia
02 - Singapure, Singapure
03 - Berlin, Germany
04 - Paris, France
05 - Firenze, Italy
06 - Rome, Italy
07 - Brugge, Belgium
08 - Segovia, Spain
09 - Barcelona, Spain
10 - Lisbon, Portugal

Waiting list

01 - Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia
02 - Sydney, Australia
03 - Lagkawi, Malaysia
04 - Vientián, Laos
05 - Phnom Penh, Cambodia
06 - Arequipa, Peru
07 - Kioto, Japan
08 - Tehran, Iran
09 - Jericoacoara Brasil
10 - New York, US


----------



## CORLEONE (Jun 15, 2007)

By the way, I send a big kiss to Moroccanchica!!!

Muacs!!!


----------



## MoroccanChica (Mar 20, 2007)

And a bigger one to you :tyty:


----------



## JOSEVICTOR3012 (Jun 3, 2008)

Visited.

1. Buenos Aires
2. Montevideo
3. Caracas

I wanna visit

1. Montreal
2. Yellowknife
3. Edmonton
4. Maracaibo, Ven.
5. Madrid
6. London
7. Amsterdam
8. Helsinki
9. Oslo
10. Reykiavik


----------



## eL yOrSh (Jul 22, 2008)

visited:

1.prague
2.vienna
3.mexico df
4.barcelona
5.amsterdam
6.berlin
7.london
8.los angeles
9.san diego
10.monterrey

i wanna visit

1.madrid
2.n.y.
3.paris
4.moscow
5.tiflis-yerevan-baku
6.guanajuato
7.buenos aires
8.hong kong
9. alma-aty
10.istambul


----------



## Dzwonsson (Feb 9, 2008)

Visited:
1. Wrocław (Breslau), Poland
2. Prague, Czech Republic
3. Cracow, Poland
4. Dresden, Germany
5. Berlin, Germany
6. Brussels, Belgium
7. Antwerp, Belgium
8. Florence, Italy
9. Ancona, Italy
10. Amsterdam, Netherlands

Wanna visit:
1. New York, US
2. San Francisco, US
3. Tokyo, Japan
4. Hongkong, China
5. Saint Petersburg, Russia
6. Quebec, Canada
7. Paris, France
8. Cape Town, South Africa
9. Buenos Aires, Argentina
10. Tel Aviv, Israel


----------



## bonivison (Jan 17, 2007)

I did not have any chance to travel abroad
All are in China
For those I visited:
1: Beijing
2: Shanghai
3: Xi'an
4: Suzhou
5: Hangzhou 
6: Hongkong
7: Chengdu
8: Shenzhen
9: Nanjing
10:Wuxi

The cities I wish to travel:
1:Rome
2:Rio
3:Bangkok
4:Barcelona
5:New York
6:Cairo
7:Tokyo
8aris
9:Singapore
10:Vancuver


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Visited:

1. Hong Kong
2. Paris
3. Singapore
4. Bangkok
5. London
6. Chicago
7. Bombay
8. Kuala Lumpur

Would like to visit:

1. Istanbul
2. Milan
3. Rome
4. New York City
5. Moscow 
6.Budapest
7. Berlin
8. Glasgow
9. San Fransisco
10. Tokyo


----------



## Venantio (Nov 5, 2007)

MoroccanChica said:


> Let's see...From what I can remember
> 1- New York City
> 2- Lisboa
> 3- Vancouver
> ...


Bali is not a city, it's a name of an island and one of Indonesian Provinces. The capital city of Bali Province is Denpasar.


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Venantio said:


> Bali is not a city, it's a name of an island and one of Indonesian Provinces. The capital city of Bali Province is Denpasar.


And Marbella is:bash:.


----------



## tabz (Oct 31, 2008)

Visited 
1. Manila
2. Davao

Want to visit:
1. Seoul
2. Tokyo
3. Bangkok
4. New York
5. Rome
6. Paris
7. Hong Kong
8. Madrid
9 & 10 . Other European Cities


----------



## SeriaLK (Jan 5, 2009)

Visited:

Düsseldorf
Paris
Madrid
Köln
Buenos Aires
Montevideo
Toledo
Santiago
Frankfurt am Main
Foz do Iguacu

Would like to Visit:

Prague
London
Vancouver
Calgary
New York
Amsterdam
Warsaw
Berlin
Sydney
Ushuaia/Puerto Williams


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

I will not include London (my current residence city) and Vilnius (my home city).

Ones I have visited

1. Bangkok
2. Singapore
3. Hong Kong
4. Paris
5. Kuala Lumpur
6. Macau
7. Riga
8. Frankfurt
9. Tallinn
10. St.Petersburg

Ones I want/will visit

1. Beijing
2. Shanghai
3. Shenzhen
4. San Francisco
5. Buenos Aires
6. New York City
7. Tokyo
8. Ho Chi Minh City
9. Phnom Penh
10. Madrid


----------



## ErikEst (May 15, 2009)

Visited: 

1. Rome
2. Vienna
3. Lienz (Little town in Austria, 30kms from Italian border)
4. Prague
5. Salzburg
6. Brno
7. Gothenburg
8. Stockholm
9. Tallinn
10. Itri (Little town in Italy, 100kms from Rome and Naples)

Highly notable: Krakow, Katowice, Vilnius

Would like to visit

1. Milan
2. Venice
3. Geneva
4. Zürich
5. Frankfurt
6. Marseille
7. Barcelona
8. Thessaloniki
9. Lisbon
10. London

Highly notable: Malmö, Copenhagen, Edinburgh


----------



## Llinass (Oct 26, 2005)

Visited:

1. London
2. Barcelona
3. Prague
4. Vienna
5. Frankfurt
6. Zagreb
7. Ljubljana
8. Tallinn
9. Bratislava
10. Krakow
Other: Riga, Warsaw, Cologne, Minsk

Wouldlike to visit:

1. Berlin
2. Paris
3. Madrid
4. Copenhagen
5. Hamburg
6. Amsterdam
7. Lisbon
8. Hong kong
9. Tokyo
10. New york city


----------



## Letniczka (Feb 4, 2007)

Excluding Hamburg, Beijing (both would take place in my first row) and Warsaw (probably the 4th or 5th one) ...

visited/first row:
1.Vienna
2.Hongkong
3.Rome
3.Taipei
5.Paris
6.Bangkok
7.San Francisco
8.Copenhagen
9.Budapest
10.Venice

(visited/second row: New York,Geneva,Barcelona,Amsterdam,Bruxelles,New Orleans,Antwerp,Shanghai,Washington DC,Cologne)
(visited/third row: Munich,London,Berlin,Dallas,Rotterdam,Los Angeles,Bahrein,Frankfurt,Zurich,Johannesburg)

would like go to:
1.Cairo
2.Capetown
3.Mumbai/Bombay
4.Ho Chi Minh City/Saigon
5.Auckland
6.Saint Petersburg
7.Athens
8.Havana
9.Vancouver
10.Kyoto

(also to Stockholm, Helsinki, Rio, Seoul, Baghdad, Kunming, Jerusalem, Istanbul and ... million more)


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Vistited (outside Switzerland):
1. London
2. Sao Paulo
3. Venice
4. Helsinki
5. Yogyakarta
6. Barcelona
7. NYC
8. Rome
9. Salzburg
10. Hamburg
But also: Paris, Cairo, Boston, Düsseldorf, Oslo, Edinburgh, Moscow, Rio, Zaragoza, Lisboa etc... impossible to pick 10, sorry

Like to visit
1. Vancouver
2. Buenos Aires
3. Wien
4. Prague
5. Hong Kong
6. Bangkok
7. Sydney
8. St.Petersburg
9. Tokyo
10. Saana


----------



## johnd690 (Jun 3, 2009)

1. Paris
2. New York
3. Los Angeles
4. Amsterdam
5. Barcelona
6. Montreal
7. San Juan
8. Antwerp
9. Washington D.C.
10. Orlando


----------



## Rabih (Feb 2, 2008)

1- Beirut
2- Barcelona
3- Johannesburg
4- Buneos Aires
5- New York
6- Tokyo
7- Sydney
8- Rio de Jinero
9- San Francisco
10- Rome


----------

